# Hotel, Warwickshire Countryside (Demolished). Mid 2012



## dead format (Oct 7, 2014)

As promised, here is my long promised set of photos from a wander around a derelict hotel/function space two of my friends and myself had. 

I'm afraid these were taken some time ago. I was/am in no way an pro photographer, and when I went I had no idea they would be being used on an Urbex site! As such a lot of the shots aren't what I intend to post in the future. But for now it is all I have.

This venue is now demolished. It was empty for quite a long time but I can't remember how long. Somewhere in the region of 5 years. Was once quite a nice wedding venue but something must have happened.

We only went into the old Barn function room, although I did take a photo of one of the rooms in the main building. As you can see by the socket backboxes, fresh plaster and cable in the ceiling, it would appear that the building or at least part of it was under renovation during the closure. A big contrast to the chalets which seemed to be in a terrible state of repair. 

Shame it is now flattened and a shame I did not get more photos. The maintenance hut was truly fascinating - crammed full of stuff. 

Hopefully I can offer you something better next time. And apologies for removing the faces - just protecting my friends identity. 



DSC00267 copy by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00268 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00271 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00272 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00275 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00276 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00286 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00291 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00292 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00293 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00294 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00295 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00298 by unattended article, on Flickr


DSC00299 by unattended article, on Flickr


rob_carl_edited by unattended article, on Flickr


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 7, 2014)

I live locally and had a mooch round - probably about 6 months before you did. It looks like it had been trashed a bit in between. Used to be quite a nice place for a drink, but the owner reputedly had a bit of Basil Fawlty about him. He sold up and the new owner got into a bit of trouble with the council and the locals. I believe they are building flats there now.


----------



## dead format (Oct 8, 2014)

I used to have a drink or two there myself. Its how I have managed to date the closure. 

The photos were from two visits. Visit number one it was very clean and tidy except for the lack of copper wire. Visit two someone had smashed all the shelves in maintenance up and most of the glasses at the bar. same visit I spotted a family in a car stare at me. They turned around and pulled into the parking lot. Naturally we made a break for it but it was all very odd. 

Was demolished about a month after visiting


----------

